# high beam assist activation help



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

afternoon

Just bought a 2016 TTS ( registered June 2016 ) which has lane assist, Tech Pack, Auto lights and wipers. Traffic sign recognition but not high beam assist.

I assume it has the relevant parts installed and just needs the coding activated.

Can I activate with OBDEleven Pro, and if so can anyone share how to do it

I have found a document in VCDS thread but it is password protected

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WhiteWizard (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

If you look in the posting *Vcds coding and electric schemes* you should find what you need. I looks like it has been cracked for MY17 cars as well and yes you can do this by ODBEleven.

Ant


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

AntonyShipley said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you look in the posting *Vcds coding and electric schemes* you should find what you need. I looks like it has been cracked for MY17 cars as well and yes you can do this by ODBEleven.
> 
> Ant


Thanks

I just got as far as the first page on that thread but the how to was password protected, but I will browse through the rest of the thread


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

carrock said:


> AntonyShipley said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Just ask ManuTT the password.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

done thanks

I assume as my car was registered in June 2016 it will still be a MY16 car?

Will try the coding later- seems relatively simple,


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You should check the build date but if it's registered in June, it's a MY16 because built in May


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

or just go to page 78 and 79, but again activation will depend on the build date as the instructions are different.

don't forget to take pics of what you've currently got on odbeleven in case you have to roll back

ta

migzy


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Well I have tried to activate high beam assist and have succeeded in bringing up the high beam assist on the menu in the MMI but it is reporting a fault.

I have changed the adaption settings in unit 9, and in the coding in byte 2 have gone into byte 2 and enabled but 01

Obviously gone wrong somewhere

Any tips?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Well done so far. I'm no expert but from previous threads etc, did you reset the MMI?


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

for folding mirrors i had to go back into the car settings and re-tick fold mirrors, apart from that can't help ya man

basically i just followed this

High Beam Assist

Unit 9  security access 31347  adaptions 
Unit A5  security access

Module 09
Long coding: No long coding at all needed on this module.. I was really surprised by this!!!!

Adaptations:
Fernlicht_assistent:
* Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung: AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS
* Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent: Present
* 
* Fernlichtassistent Reset: not active
* 
* Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent Werkseinstellung: Not present
* 
* Assistenzfahrlicht, Empfindlichkeit per BAP einstellbar: Present

*** I only needed to change the two that are highlighted but you can also change "Fernlichtassistent Reset" to "not active" and the Auto Assist will be remembered after switching the ignition off.

Module A5:
Long coding: byte 2 value 01 (bit 0 on)

Unit A5  security access 20103
 change the speed activation and deactivation of auto full beam
Unit A5
Security Access 20103
Adaption
find in the menu "activation speed for high-beam assistant"
standard value is 57 km/h, set your speed then ok
find in the menu "channel speed threshold for high beam recommendation off"
standard value is 27 km/h, set your speed then ok

find in the menu:  -activation speed for high beam assistant insert 20 on the blank space below then ok 
-speed threshold for high beam off  insert 10 on the blank space below then ok 
-check if this parameter is on:  main beam assist urban area detection, set on if not

works on my TTS my17

cheers

migzy


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

yeah reset and check if the folding mirror option is still checked..sometime some settings can change their status after some coding


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

ManuTT said:


> yeah reset and check if the folding mirror option is still checked..sometime some settings can change their status after some coding


Thanks yes teens led the folding mirrors in the settings. Will try the adaptions now. Think I may have cocked up in the bit settings


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

and now the high beam doesn't work at all. Bugger.

Would anyone who has done this coding with OBD eleven be able to advise?

I did the adaptions and then went to the coding and Byte 02- not module A5 which is where I think I may have gone wrong....


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

set everything up as follows



















cheers

migzy


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

module A5 i for the speed limits you want to setup, still works on the standard settings

migzy


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks will try that. Mine is MY16 does that matter?


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

not sure, probably depends on the firmware version and if you've got the camera fro lane assist

cheers

migzy


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

not sure, probably depends on the firmware version and if you've got the camera for lane assist

cheers

migzy


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks to everybody for their help.

I realised that this exercise was beyond my expertise, so sought professional help.

Hazzydays quoted me £600 to activate the high beam incl. parts, although I provided them with my VIN number which would reveal that I already have a camera and light sensor. :roll:

My local independent Audi specialist, Harpers Cumbria in Carlisle, did the work, including putting right all the coding that I'd cocked up, and charged £70 + VAT.

Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

damm you must of properly messed it up 

I know it's a bit late on the advice, but always take a pic of what your original settings are then nice and easy to put right if it all goes wrong

cheers

Migzy


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

migzy said:


> damm you must of properly messed it up
> 
> I know it's a bit late on the advice, but always take a pic of what your original settings are then nice and easy to put right if it all goes wrong
> 
> ...


Of course you are correct

Thing is I have activated loads of features on the last TT and my Skoda VRS and it all went without a hitch.

Its only on this occasion that I didn't back up the settings and it all went tits up, but I am only £70 worse off, but at least I didn't brick the ECU!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Look in the log file - changes are recorded but it does depend on whats changed.


----------



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

Off topic but are you using one of my photos as your profile picture?! 
Fine for you to do so as I'm not going to stop you ha but just curious!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Could be. I hadn't taken any decent pics of my car when I updated my profile pic so I just downloaded one off the net and cropped it. Apologies if you have identified it as one of yours.

I will probably crop this one now I have taken some of my own


----------



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

carrock said:


> Could be. I hadn't taken any decent pics of my car when I updated my profile pic so I just downloaded one off the net and cropped it. Apologies if you have identified it as one of yours.
> 
> I will probably crop this one now I have taken some of my own


No problem! I saw it and thought hmm that looks very familiar so thought I'd ask!


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Did you get the password for this?


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

scott65742 said:


> Did you get the password for this?


Yes have PMd you the password


----------



## VAG_David (Jun 23, 2018)

Any chance you can share the password? He is gone and no one seems to have posted it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You don't need the password it's all in the other thread or google. (It's a copy paste anyway)..


----------



## ckooz (Sep 1, 2017)

carrock said:


> scott65742 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get the password for this?
> ...


Can you PM me to?


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

carrock said:


> afternoon
> 
> Just bought a 2016 TTS ( registered June 2016 ) which has lane assist, Tech Pack, Auto lights and wipers. Traffic sign recognition but not high beam assist.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I don't have satnav or the tech pack but do have auto lights, wipers and lane assist. Will high beam assist work or do I need to change parts such as rear view mirror etc...then code?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Nothing to do with auto lights mate

It uses the lane assist camera so yes you can activate it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

ReTTro fit said:


> Nothing to do with auto lights mate
> 
> It uses the lane assist camera so yes you can activate it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent mate thank you -another one on the list to do!


----------



## jamie2605 (Jul 15, 2014)

anyone Managed to code the auto main beam on a 2016 tt .. struggling with what I can find on here I don't seem to have the fernlicht assistant part in module 09

Any help would be much appreciated

Cheers
Jamie


----------



## ckooz (Sep 1, 2017)

Could anyone send me the password for the PDF? The creator of the PDF is gone.

Thanks!


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

migzy said:


> for folding mirrors i had to go back into the car settings and re-tick fold mirrors, apart from that can't help ya man
> 
> basically i just followed this
> 
> ...


Guys

I have changed the setting for Module 09, couldn't see "* Assistenzfahrlicht, Empfindlichkeit per BAP einstellbar though ??

Module A5 wouldnt let me into the long coding, even after going through security access. Long coding just displayed a load of 00000000000000000000000

any help?

How do you know if its working - how do you activate it/turn the function on?

Rgds J


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Well, a nice surprise this morning driving along, pushed the stalk forward and its on there after all!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But it's not blue so it might not be working...
Forward is just to arm.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> But it's not blue so it might not be working...
> Forward is just to arm.


Yes Toshiba all working -turned blue so all good


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

I think this is a good function but...

I think the main beam deactivates too slowly sometimes with oncoming cars and also activates on rear lights of cars at a distance so I need to try some adjustments:

Have found this so adjusting the light threshold may help.

There is also another adaption, "Main_Beam_Assist_Urban_Area_Detection" which is set to "On", "Night vehicle detection activation brightness" set to "3 lx" and "Night vehicle detection deactivation brightness", set to "20 lx".


----------



## kronox (Mar 30, 2019)

carrock said:


> Yes have PMd you the password


Hi Carrock,

can you give me he pass to open HBA pdf, please?

I want to active HBA on my16, i want to try next coding.

But i want to check if it's the same or something changes from 2017 model..

Thanks!



> High Beam Assist
> 
> Unit 9  security access 31347  adaptions
> Unit A5  security access
> ...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

have a question:
can the HBA be activated on Xenon or std LED but not on matrix-led, right?


----------



## kronox (Mar 30, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> have a question:
> can the HBA be activated on Xenon or std LED but not on matrix-led, right?


I think is compatible with all lights systems. Because camera system is independent of the lights.

Somebody can confirm line coding for my16, please??


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I said that because with Matrix Led headlights, the configurator does not offer HBA as a selectable option
anybody can confirm (or deny) my understanding?



kevin#34 said:


> have a question:
> can the HBA be activated on Xenon or std LED but not on matrix-led, right?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

High beam assist isn't a thing when you have matrix headlights. They're effectively on high beam all of the time and the active shutters modify the beam pattern according to what's going on around the car - the camera is used for this.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanks for confirming


----------



## HaydnTT (Jan 7, 2020)

I could not find the following option available to try and activate HBA on my 2015 TT, any advice appreciated. Thanks

Fernlicht_assistent:
* Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung: AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The system sucks, you are not missing anything... i wouldn't worry about it..!


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

To activate HBA on cars without Fernlicht ueber AFS in your adaptations try the procedure below. It worked for me on my 2015 Roadster with LED headlights and DSG:

Enable High Beam assist
Unit 9
Adaptations
1. Assistance light function... change to "present" ( in German) Assistance light functions-Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent

Coding 
1. Byte 2 -change the byte into 5D -check the binary code, it should be 01011101

Unit A5
Coding
1. Byte 2 should be set to 00 , from the drop menu select "01 light/high beam assist LA mode1"

Adaptation
1. Activation speed for high beam assistant - Insert 20 on the blank space below select OK
2. Speed threshold for high beam off - Insert 10 on the blank space below then select OK 
3. Main beam assist urban area detection, set on if not

Now you should have the HBA menu on the VC under external lights. You may need to reset the MMI.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

@tebor123. When you changed the long coding in 09 for the hba menu was it previously all zeros. I cant seem to get the menu showing in the mmi . Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

@237tonybates

Hi Tony,

I'm trying to rack my very rusty brain! According to my VCDS Coding Log the address of the module is 09-02. There's a drop down which lets you select what you could call a sub-module. The part number for mine was 8U0 955 559 A. That was where I changed Byte 2. Previously it was set to 00006C.

Hope that helps.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks tebor123
I have retrofitted a frameless hba mirror and with the module 20 instead of the a5 you guys have things are a little different . I cant seem to get the menu up in the mmi under exterior lights .not as it really matters !just like things oem . All my codings in 09 are zeros with no coding helper . Just wondered if yours had changed . I've done the adaptions in the threads changed 2 to present and the re set to not active .Cheers

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TTRoadsterfan (Sep 30, 2020)

Does anyone have obd11 or vag in Hertfordshire/Essex area to code HBA as per Tebor123 I have coded what I can with Car scanner but it does not give access to the drop downs

Thanks


----------



## jeebsy (Mar 31, 2020)

TTRoadsterfan said:


> Does anyone have obd11 or vag in Hertfordshire/Essex area to code HBA as per Tebor123 I have coded what I can with Car scanner but it does not give access to the drop downs
> 
> Thanks


if you join the tt mk3 owners group on facebook there's a guy in essex who can do coding


----------



## TTRoadsterfan (Sep 30, 2020)

Thank you&#8230;


----------

